# Playback when not hooked to Sat?



## donscomp (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a question about playback with the R15-500.
I have recorded a show. Wanted to run it through the computer and burn it. 
I took the DVR into the computer room and hooked it up to the computer. Through the software I could see the setup screen. (No incoming feed hooked up) Once I got past the no signal. I went to the List and picked the show that was on the drive. I pressed play and nothing. I thought to my self. I wonder if I messed something up. I took the DVR back to the livingroom, hooked it up, and could play it fine. 
I just cant beleive that I need a signal to playBACK?

Any info would be grateful.
Thanks
Don


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Haven't tried this for several software releases - it used to work but maybe they "fixed" it. Try pressing exit at the searching screen, then list and see if you can play a recording. That did use to work.

Carl


----------



## donscomp (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Carl,
I can get to the play LIST. But when I press play nothing happens. Screen just goes black.
Yet if I take it BACK out to the living room and hook up the tuners I can play it back. I was thinking what I would try next is to LEAVE it hooked up at Living room and then run a long cable out of the output to the computer room and see if that works. 

Don


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

donscomp said:


> Thanks Carl,
> I can get to the play LIST. But when I press play nothing happens. Screen just goes black.
> Yet if I take it BACK out to the living room and hook up the tuners I can play it back. I was thinking what I would try next is to LEAVE it hooked up at Living room and then run a long cable out of the output to the computer room and see if that works.
> 
> Don


What sw version is the R15? 
I disconnected the inputs from my -500 (10FA) and it still played back the video.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Try it in the living room without the sat feeds. See if you can play there.


----------



## donscomp (Dec 25, 2006)

I will get the software vers and try that tomorrow without the tuners hooked up in the living room.
Back with ya and thanks
Don


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

The latest version of the software ( the number escapes me at this time) has a patch to suppress the SFSS message when watching recorded programming.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

donscomp said:


> Thanks Carl,
> I can get to the play LIST. But when I press play nothing happens. Screen just goes black.
> Yet if I take it BACK out to the living room and hook up the tuners I can play it back. I was thinking what I would try next is to LEAVE it hooked up at Living room and then run a long cable out of the output to the computer room and see if that works.
> 
> Don


That's pretty much what I do with mine, except I run from the DVR in the upstairs bedroom to a Magnavox DVD-RW in my media room in the basement. You shouldn't have any problems doing it that way.


----------



## donscomp (Dec 25, 2006)

Just an update.
I tried in the livingroom with the imputs unhooked and it played back. Wierd.
I guess I will try it again. The software version was OX00F or something like that. 
Doesnt make sense why just moving it that it wont play. Yet I can see the List menu.
I'll mess with it some more and see. Baffled is all.
Don


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

donscomp said:


> Just an update.
> I tried in the livingroom with the imputs unhooked and it played back. Wierd.
> I guess I will try it again. The software version was OX00F or something like that.
> Doesnt make sense why just moving it that it wont play. Yet I can see the List menu.
> ...


I wonder if it because you are cycling power with the sat disconnected. You may be losing the DVR autherisation. In the living room disconect the sat lines then unplug the box. When you plug it back in I bet it wont play until it "sees" the sat connections.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Could it possibly be copy protection (i.e. the computer tuner card is honoring a macrovision signal)? Try hooking it to the computer with the satellite cables connected (if you can work out the logistics of that). Or hook up a TV directly to the R15 while attempting the copy (either a different video connection or just RF on channel 3 or 4).


----------



## donscomp (Dec 25, 2006)

"Could it possibly be copy protection (i.e. the computer tuner card is honoring a macrovision signal)?"


This is what I was thinking. Going to try tomorrow to run a cable right from the receiver into the computer room.
I sure wana thank you all for the replies.

Don


----------

